# Riparium-style growing



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all! I'm looking for ideas of fish/invert safe plants that are grown riparium style, with the roots in the water and the plant itself hanging over the tank. My understanding (while limited) is that there are several plants with toxic leaves when the leaves are in the water, and I don't want something like that affecting my fish and shrimp. I don't want the standard aquarium plants simply grown out of water, but something different.

I am building a fishroom and will have access to more light than I currently do with my tanks, and would love a tropical paradise in my new home. I am obviously going to add a few peace lilies, and a few houseplants, but I'd love ideas for other plants I can add.

I'd also LOVE to hear your thoughts on brackish water plants suitable to indoor growing. I know I can get mangrove seedlings for my opae ula tank, but it's a very small tank and I'd hate to mess with the water chemistry by letting too much evaporation happen.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Even some plants which are rather toxic if eaten, can be safely used in a riparium setup. _Cryptocoryne_ is also not an "edible plant", but doesn't give problems with fish. If you have a background an obvious choise would be _Ficus pumila_, cheap, and available in several cultivars. Pin cut-of branches with U-shaped nails to the background and let the lowest end hang in te water. If the light is sufficient it is a guaranteed grower.

At my job in the ZOO I use _Syndapsus_ without any problems in paludaria (with tadpoles in the water part), same method. This is a toxic plant, but apparently the toxins stay inside the plant and do not influence the aquatic animals. If you have a lot of space _Monstera_ works also well.


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'm currently looking at taro (I found an awesome one I just have to have, black coral taro), bamboo, and maybe some arrowheads. And of course the peace lilies. Are peace lilies and pothos the same thing? All spatyphyllum or however you spell it?

Do you happen to know if butterworts are safe in aquaria if grown bog-style?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

The bamboo i know (phyllostachys spp) are fully terrestrial and I doupt if they survive with roots in the water. they do wel in moist soil, but not in waterlogged soil. But perhaps you think of something different?

_Spatyphyllum_ does very well with roots in the water, but in the long term not fully submersed. Peach lily is the same as _Spathyphyllum_, but this is different from pothos. Google helps.

Taro is huge, more an outdoor plant or in a temperatue climate something for a greenhouse. You can try, I suspect that it needs rather a lot of light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

_Spathiphyllum_ = peace lily, closet plant.
_Epipremnum aureum_ = pothos, devil's ivy, philodendron, and some other common names I can't think of right now.

I've grown several "toxic" houseplants in ripariums and paludariums with no problem. As Illustrator said, these plants hold their toxins in their tissues and do not release them into the environment. Also, most "poisonous" plant lists are largely species that are toxic only if massive quantities are actually EATEN.

I don't know anything about butterworts, but I would be surprised if they aren't safe. I suspect that the bamboo you refer to is the so-called "lucky bamboo" which is actually a _Dracena_, and it will survive long term with roots submereged and foliage and stems emersed. True bamboos will not grow this way.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Butterworths, as temperate outdoor plants, tend to need a lot of light. Underneath 2 TL lights they just elongate and eventually break. I have not tried this under high light intensities, it may go.

The most successfull plants tend to come from tropical forests, where they grow underneath the canopy of large trees. They are adapted to low light intensities.

If you buy _Spatyphyllum_ you likely get a very big clump of plants in a pot (like when you buy _Cryptocoryne_ - to which it is related). You can tear these all apart and plant each one separately. Depending on the size of plant you buy, you may end up with 10-30 actual plants!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> _Epipremnum aureum_ = pothos, devil's ivy, philodendron, and some other common names I can't think of right now.


= _Syndapsus_


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Butterwort is apparently a very common terrarium plant. It's carnivorous and low light requirements. Perhaps you're thinking of a different plant?

Yes, I did mean lucky bamboo, I wouldn't bother with real bamboo inside, it just gets too big.

Taro has fairly low light requirements according to everything I've read. It can easily be grown indoors, it does get big and will need trimming, but I'm fine with trimming.

Thanks for all the help, guys  The fishroom is gonna be awesome when it's done, I know it


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, i mixed it up with buttercups.

For _Pinguicula_ you'l need soft water ...


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Ha then I know the perfect tank, I can put it in a wild betta tank  I generally only keep them half full, if I anchored it right I could fix it so it's under the light and has room to flower out an opening in the top. That would look epic and the fish would love the roots.

My limited reading on the subject has lead me to thinking just about every bog plant will prefer soft water. I'll have to look into the taro more, as I really would love for that to be a focal point in the fish wall.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps it is an idea to look at the terrestrial plants which are getting such bad publicity when they are sold for aquaria. These are plants which survive under water for long enough to be sold for aquaria - even though they drown eventually. Many of these are very suitable above water in moist circumstances. _Fittonia_ and _Chlorophytum bichetti_ for instance.

Link: 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4741


----------

